# SS Doric (1922)



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

Does anyone know the callsign of the above? This was a Cunard White Star passenger ship.
She was scrapped in November 1935
Thanks in advance.
W


----------



## Alan Couchman (Jun 1, 2007)

The Doric was actually built in 1923. Callsign GJTP. Full information is given in the LLoyds Register digitised by PortCities, Southampton through their Plimsoll Ship Data project: see: http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/pdffile.php?name=34b0250.pdf.

Also more details, year by year: http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship.php?ship_id=8865&name=Doric The earlier year entries in the register give KCPD or KPCD as the callsign (Maybe the Lloyds clerk was dyslexic?!) before GJTP was issued in accordance with the assignment of an initial "G" for GB ships.

The website of the project, enabling other ship details to be found is: http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/


----------



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks very much for taking the trouble to get that callsign.
Yes, the US callsign is a bit of a mystery.
W


----------

